# watery period - lots of TMI



## FuzzyCaz

Not sure if this is the right place....but hey, I'm over 35 and I'm ttc...and someone here may have experienced the same...

However, mods, feel free to move if there's somewhere more appropriate :thumbup:

With years of thyroid issues, weight issues etc,I'm used to my periods being a little out of the ordinary...but this is the strangest yet (for me, anyway)

**TMI Starts Now**

Usually (with a little range for my own unique variances) here's how it goes:
Day 1: Spotting & Cramps
Day 2-3: Heavy, HEAVY flooding, changing tampon & pad hourly _at the very least_. Large, large clots...the works! And mad, mad cramps, causing complete agony, and often nausea,diarrhoea etc, purely through the pain. I have strong, prescribed (and wonderful) painkillers just for these 2 days.
Day 4-5: Normal heavy
Day 6: Medium
Day onwards: Light and tailing off to spotting, sometimes up to Day 14.

The length may vary, but typically, this is how my flows works.

My cycles aren't clockwork regular, but when I'm not anovulatory, they are typically 25-35 days long.

So this time, when I started spotting 2 days after 'T' day (according to FF) it was not particularly out of the ordinary. I didn't bother testing on T day, as I had no new symptoms, so didn't feel the need to waste a test on a likely bfn.

Started spotting Monday, but very very lightly, even for spotting, had to wipe a few times just to make sure there *was* spotting...and I then got the painkillers out of the cupboard and mentally prepared myself for the 48-hr mega flooding & cramping that always comes next...

Tuesday morning, woke up and felt very soggy down there...dragged myself to the bathroom, to clean up the inevitable...but the pad I'd put on the night before wasn't the 'underwear armageddon' that I exptected. It was full, but not very 'bloody'. Changed the pad, and shoved in a tampon, because I knew the flooding just had to start sometime...but it never really did. 
Have barely filled a tampon since...with blood anyway. My flow just seems very watery and thin. Tampons coming out with barely any blood, but lots of 'folic-acid-yellow' moisture filling them up. Have also noticed a bit of stringy clear mucous on the tampons too.

Oh and cramps...what cramps...some very mild and short-lived 'twinges'...but Ican't really call them cramps...? Not used to this at all! The painkillers have gone back in to the cupboard!

What's going on? Anyone had similar?

I'm not overly concerned, not enough to seek out my GP anyway - just curious that this is SO different to what I'm used to. To be honest I'm just relieved at not having to deal with the 'flooding' for once :blush: Got so used to being on 'house-arrest' for Days 2 & 3 each cycle.


----------



## alison29

I don't know. Endometriosis can cause all that cramping and clotting. I don't know what would cause it to change so much. ARe you taking any supplements? Have you done HPT? The supplement i am taking chinese herb made a lot of the clots go away but I still had cramping maybe worse the before herbs. I am going to stick with them though.


----------



## CHILLbilly

You really should test.....all that watery cm reminds me of my 1st pregnancy...I thought i was getting a weird Pre Holiday period..stress was making my AF weird..BUT NOPE I tested 2 weeks later and BFP. 
It was anoangey watery CM and a bit f AF camps the whole time.
Not trying to get your hopes up but i would test to see what was up. Such a difference in regular AF and this makes me wonder........




Ok now I have to say....."underwear armageddon" and "being on 'house-arrest'" made me:rofl:
not at you pain but at the terms you use...
( Hope i didn't offend you by saying this)

I have told OH in the past that we couldn't have sex on AF day as our bedroom would look like a "Murder scene":winkwink:

I also didn't put my new sheets on bed til after AF was due/missed just because of the morning underwear armegeddon.....LOL
Good luck hun and let us know what happens!


----------



## FuzzyCaz

CHILLbilly said:


> Ok now I have to say....."underwear armageddon" and "being on 'house-arrest'" made me:rofl:
> not at you pain but at the terms you use...
> ( Hope i didn't offend you by saying this)

Absolutely no offence taken :haha:...sometimes, with the curve balls my body throws at me, humour about the situation(s) is the only way I can stay sane and keep smiling :winkwink:

And sure, you *all* knew exactly what I meant :haha:

Anyway AF has proceeded completely abnormally this month...instead of starting heavy and getting lighter....so far she's getting heavier every day...by now, it should be getting lighter before starting to tail off completely by about Mon/Tues....but no,, its all hitting the fan, and undie-armaggeddon is in full swing! I may as well just move into the bathroom ,and curl up on the loo with a duvet around me tonight....would be much easier, although I think hubby *would* call the men in white coats at that point :blush:
However, if this flow increase _keeps_ increasing, I'll be inside-out by Monday evening :wacko:

I guess AF is just trying to keep me on my toes:shrug:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Our bodies sure do like to F*&K with us....... When I first started TTC I had different symptoms eery month....horrible.

Really sorry to hear your AF is as bad as it is....that must be so tireng to bleed that much for that long...
Good news is you have fab pills for the cramps, and if you get a sticky bean. sounds like a nice thick "juicey" lining for baby to implant in.....kind of a silver lining!!!!

Oh forgot to add last time...Congrats on weight loss!!! I lost 25lbs last summer, for my wedding and it felt so good.....I was hoping the weight loss would help with TTC but nope.....

Take Care,and hope you're cooking a nice big egg soon!!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

This is what my periods started to do to me, and which prompted me to go to my doctor to check and subsequently have a sub mucosal fibroid removed...are you anemic?


----------



## babyplzz

hello,I am new in here so not sure if i am in right place. I am a 29 years old female. 3 years ago i had tubal pregnancy, had intervention done dint louse any tubs. that pregnancy was from first cycle TTC. from then past 3 yars i and my huby TTC whit aut any chance, doctor say ewerything is ok whit me. Before my tubal pregnancy i had not regular cycle, but after intervention i have my period come like clock. In stead i stop to feel when i am ovulating but Dr. say i am ovulating regular ewery month.This month i hadstrange feelings, My last period come 2 days yearlier, i had sore breas and bloathing round my ovuluation tim, so i was happy to know i feel it again. Had intercourse whit my Huby before , midle and anfter ovulation. Have some cramps day 3 after ovulation then all symptoms went away. ok my cycle is +- 29 days, last month had 2 days yearlier in22.05 then excepted to ha this month 22 or 20. But not, i had some discharge barely to see it 18.06 well that way my period starts, then19.06 i had bright red fresh blood whit some cramps not at all like my period are. it watery, light and not making sence what i was used to. 20.06 sthil have some discarge but iven les then day 19.06.my period last for 4 days normaly.Can anyone explain whats going on whit me ? Can it be pregnancy symptom? Ive had 2 :bfn: this month dont want do be disapointed again.


----------



## babyplzz

Anyone????


----------



## TheBabyBlues

Hello I'm also new to this and I've been TTC for over two years now. Everytime I go to the doctor they say everything looks healthy down there but my weight needs to come down. What doctor doesnt say that? I've been working on that part but at this moment I'm confused on all of this. My last period was July 31st 2012 and my cycle is every 28-30 days. Well I didn't start my period for this month so I was about 18 days late on AF. I took a pregnancy test on Sept. 4th and it showed up negative. Thinking that I might be pregnant I started taking precautionary measures like staying hydrated, taking prenatals, eating healthier, etc....I finally started my AF on Sept. 15th(18 days later than I should). I've noticed though that it's more watery than thick and clumpy. I still have the horrible cramps and all, but what could be causing the wateriness? Anyone have any insight on this. I'am going to a free women's clinic tomorrow after work to try and come up with some answers. If anyone knows anything any info will help!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FuzzyCaz said:


> CHILLbilly said:
> 
> 
> Ok now I have to say....."underwear armageddon" and "being on 'house-arrest'" made me:rofl:
> not at you pain but at the terms you use...
> ( Hope i didn't offend you by saying this)
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken :haha:...sometimes, with the curve balls my body throws at me, humour about the situation(s) is the only way I can stay sane and keep smiling :winkwink:
> 
> And sure, you *all* knew exactly what I meant :haha:
> 
> Anyway AF has proceeded completely abnormally this month...instead of starting heavy and getting lighter....so far she's getting heavier every day...by now, it should be getting lighter before starting to tail off completely by about Mon/Tues....but no,, its all hitting the fan, and undie-armaggeddon is in full swing! I may as well just move into the bathroom ,and curl up on the loo with a duvet around me tonight....would be much easier, although I think hubby *would* call the men in white coats at that point :blush:
> However, if this flow increase _keeps_ increasing, I'll be inside-out by Monday evening :wacko:
> 
> I guess AF is just trying to keep me on my toes:shrug:Click to expand...

Sounds like we have the same AF from Hell uggg. The last 2 months have been wacho.. Light spotting, 2 day of of control bleeding to pink spotting only when I wipe :shrug: I even tested BFN.. Guess its just mother nature being cruel to us...,Good Luck next cycle! She"d better stay away from Us.., ;)

Thebabyblues I haven"t had that happen to me, good you got an appointment. I hope you find out whats going on so you can be ready for your next cycle. Keep us posted.. :)


----------



## Tamika west

Ok so I'm 17 and the last start date of my last period was the 9th march and ended 12th march. Me and my boyfriend then had sex on the 16th march using a condom. I'm not on any other birth control or any medical tablets of any sort. I still haven't come on my period and I've been experiencing sickness, cramping, cravings and dizziness! I've also been feeling constantly tired and having mood swings! I'm a cheerleader so I find it hard to keep up with the routines and the work out because I end up tiring quicker than I usually do! I have taken 5 tests and the first 3 I took said it was slightly positive however I then took 2 more and they said negative. I'm going to go to the doctors on Monday but today when I woke up I had a "watery period" I'm quite worried and I don't know what to do because I haven't a clue if I am pregnant or not! I've been looking at dates and if I am pregnant I would be 5-6 weeks! Any help?


----------

